# Giordano:Fedora



## stevenski (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone else enjoy this beautiful opera?Its full of the most poignant melodies(eg the love duet theme, whch comes back hauntingly at the end of the opera, sotto voce; and the theme which i think forms the prelude between the two scenes of Act 2.) There are also some powerful and moving "special effects"; in Act 2 scene 2, we have the piano, quietly accompanying the singing; then in the final tragic act what seems to be a sort of zither/harmonium effect from the shepherd as Fedora lays dying(i cannot quite make out the instument from my old Cetra LPs featuring Maria Caniglia, very dramatic, and Giacinto Prandelli, lyrical but also powerfully dramatic where needed). Any other Giordano fans?
Steve


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

A very nice opera indeed. I love the aria for tenor 'Amor ti vieta'. I also cannot resist the finale....very sad as Fedora takes some poison and slowly dies with the man she loves holding her. The music is lush, sentimental and totally beautiful.

I don't have any recordings but i do have a DVD with Freni and Domingo. They have 2 DVDs and both are terrific but i think one from the Met has a more emotional finale -it was Freni's final role at the Met.

Try and not get a tear watching this. I just love Freni





 Not sure why it cuts at the end

or this


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I have this version which I love










haven't played it for a while, so I might just do that on my way to work this morning.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Great Opera, I think it deserves more attention by opera producers. However the short and beautiful Amor ti Vieta will remain as one of the most favorite italian tenor arias forever.



















From audio recordings I've listened to 1968 Molinari-Pradelli with la Fenice Orchestra and 1969 Gardelli with Monte Carlo Philharmonic, both superb, especially the latter with Magda Olivero, Mario Del Monaco and Tito Gobbi.


----------



## stevenski (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh, glad other "Fedora" lovers; do u know what, I think I have actually got the Patane recording on LP boxed set; will have to dig out, "dig" being the word. Are there any other old Cetra opera recording lovers?I remember a fantastic "Aida" with Corelli! Thanks for ur enthusiastic repiesGiordano could certainly write the most heartfelt melodies. Steve


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting the DVD pictures (i still can't do it!).

A lovely opera...like i say maybe overly sentimental. A tear-jerker indeed.

Would love to hear Marton in the role, she is a favourite of mine but somehow Mirella Freni can't be beaten. She is stunning in this.

I agree with Sospiro....might be time to give this another listen/watch.


----------

